# anyone into the 15's with a GA16DE?



## HaulinSentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I ran a 15.8 as of last summer @ 86mph

this summer I feel way faster! maybe a 15.5?

well have to wait and see what the little 1.6 can do!

anyone else?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i think mike saiki runs in the 15's. ive never 1/4 mile ran my car...and i cant seem to get my car to hook in the 1/8th to get a decent time. best was an [email protected] which would be a 16.5 in the 1/4 grrrr that sucks


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

Im getting there heh.. Got a 16.4 recently. Slight traction problems off the line on that run. So it could of been better.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been 15.60 @88mph so far.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Wes has gone 15.8 @eightysomethingmph


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

Iv'e only done three runs and got a [email protected] mph which was a slower trap speed to my first run showing that the heat was starting to take its toll and i only got traction mid second gear 
The third run after removing spare tyre and back seats bogged down and only did a 17.1  
I'll just wait till after ive done some cam and head work to go out next time.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Y'all ever hear of the wht. 4-door Sentra from Pheonix,AZ.??? Running 11's. APEX'motorsports sponsered..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

cant say i do..i remember seein pics of a white 4 door w/blue apex graphics on the sr20 forum though..might be the same..its a se-l though


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

No i've never heard of that one, and i am from phoenix


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

i ran a 16.1 as of last summer @ 85mph...only timing advanced and headers.. on 13 rims

60 feets: 2.404
1/8: 10.292


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if i take my 1/8 time and do the math im runnin a high 15 or very low 16..never ran the 1/4


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i just ran 19.988 with my 1.6 , umm it was still fun though


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

i beat my friend by 2.5 car lenghts in a 1/4 mile run (no time)...his best was a 15.23 and i got traction half way through 2nd, i was on 30% tread tires and 6lbs of boost


----------

